
Tips for miitigating the risks of rookie founders - bootload
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/06/tips-for-miitigating-the-risks-of-rookie-founders-from-spark-capitals-bijan-sabet/
======
mpbm
\- hire awesome people

\- target investors who bring more than money

\- focus on product

\- be strategic (which I think is just code for "don't suck")

The internet would load a lot faster if people stopped padding their advice
with extra hundreds of words.

